# Thermador Electric single Wall Oven



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Does nothing ever work anymore? New outdoor security light works for 2 months, and then comes on for 2 seconds and goes off. Then the new Presto 7-qt pressure canner works twice and then the pressure gage appears to be erratic. Then the fairly new Thermador wall oven with electronic control panel gets set for Roast, 350F, to roast the turkey. I open the door 3 hours into the cooking time to test the internal temp of the leg/thigh area, and I shut the door. Oven light goes off like it should, panel still shows Roast and temp still shows 350F.

An hour later I re check the internal temp of the turkey again and its fallen 100 F. Panel still shows Roast, and Temp at 350F. I push the off button, and restart the thing, and now it shows that the oven temp is at 180, not 350. So I hit the Fast warmup button. An hour later I check the turkey again and the oven has once again shut itself down with no indication that it isn't on.

So, I tried Bake instead of Roast. Bake won't even come on. I try the Oven light so I don't have to open the oven door, and instead of the oven light coming on, I get some 1, 2, 3, 4 list of poulty, lamb, meat, fish. I don't even know what that is for!??!!?

So I restart from scratch by shutting it off and trying Bake again. Still won't come on. One time the oven said Pause after I had opened the oven door and reshut it, and it says push "Start". Pushing Start didn't do anything.

After 8 hours, we had a turkey that the "button" (which btw I don't place much faith in) had popped out. The breasts looked nicely browned, wife thought the wing pulled off pretty nice, so I decide to dump out all the juice in the cavity of turkey (we throw in a stick of butter to keep it moist), and once the butter stopped pouring out, bloody red juice poured out. Turkey not done yet!"!"!"!

Stick it back in the oven, and then rethink, maybe I should have shaved off some breast while it still is chewable. So I did.

This morning, the oven seems to be working again. But only because I put it on Bake and it turned on. NO guarantee it would stay on, and I don't have anything that I need to bake right now, nor am I gung ho on wasting anything to test the oven. Good thing I paid extra for the 5 year guarantee. Figured the electronic panel might be a "reliability problem". 

Anecdote: Well, we "thought" we had turned off the Bake, the clock panel was back on and everything, but several hours later I happened to notice the oven door was radiating heat! Turns out that the thing never turned off, only made it "look" like it had. That is downright dangerous if we'd have gone on vacation or something. Thermador and its dealer in town are sure gonna hear about this come tomorrow!

FYI.

doc


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

This morning, the oven seems to be working again. But only because I put it on Bake and it turned on. NO guarantee it would stay on, and I don't have anything that I need to bake right now, nor am I gung ho on wasting anything to test the oven. Good thing I paid extra for the 5 year guarantee. Figured the electronic panel might be a "reliability problem".

Anecdote: Well, we "thought" we had turned off the Bake, the clock panel was back on and everything, but several hours later I happened to notice the oven door was radiating heat! Turns out that the thing never turned off, only made it "look" like it had. That is downright dangerous if we'd have gone on vacation or something. Thermador and its dealer in town are sure gonna hear about this come tomorrow!

FYI.

doc


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Had an idea! Tried the 'ol TV trick. Went downstairs and turned off the circuit breaker to the oven. Counted to 20. Turned it back on. ALl I had to do was reset the clock and the oven worked fine all day. Baked a pizza at 550F, turned it down, baked banana/oat/flax/squash bread, etc.

Even the oven light works again using the button (not just by opening the door).

doc


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Doc! a little fool proof turkey gauge. Stick and ice pick in the thigh section under the leg. Count to ten pull it out if the liquid that runs out of bird runs clear, not pink, cloudy or bloody ,99 % of time it is done. Just let it set about 1/2 hour.


----------

